# do you drive less with amazon flex than with uber or lyft?



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

do you drive less with amazon flex than with uber or lyft?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Maybe


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Depends how much you want to make. There's a limit per day you can make on Amazon but none on Uber/Lyft.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Wan mirrion dowars?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Depends how much you want to make. There's a limit per day you can make on Amazon but none on Uber/Lyft.


lol uber limits you 12 hrs a day


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Not if you have multiple fake identities & some meth


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Depends how much you want to make. There's a limit per day you can make on Amazon but none on Uber/Lyft.


im asking about mileage


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> lol uber limits you 12 hrs a day


In 12 hours you can make $100 or $1000 with Uber/Lyft. With Amazon, there's a ceiling on how much you can make in a day.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Less with Amazon for sure, I average maybe 40-50 miles with Amazon vs. 200-250 with Uber.

That's per block and maybe you'll do two blocks a day? The blocks are well centered and most of the mileage is getting to and from the block.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

OCUberGuy said:


> Less with Amazon for sure, I average maybe 40-50 miles with Amazon vs. 200-250 with Uber.
> 
> That's per block and maybe you'll do two blocks a day? The blocks are well centered and most of the mileage is getting to and from the block.


i figured amazon would be less. seems like youre assigned to a small region and theres a lot more walking than driving which is something i would look forward to given my back injury history.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

OCUberGuy said:


> Less with Amazon for sure, I average maybe 40-50 miles with Amazon vs. 200-250 with Uber.
> 
> That's per block and maybe you'll do two blocks a day? The blocks are well centered and most of the mileage is getting to and from the block.


if you finish first block a few hours early. can you sign up for a second block that starts within that first block period?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

About half the hours and half the money. Amazon pay is higher, but does not include trips to the warehouse. Thats where the hourly wage is skewed.

Uber might pay 10 an hour, but your always on the clock. At home watching tv or sitting on the toilet? On the clock. Shopping in a store? On the clock. Your app goes where you go.

Amazon pays 18-25, but what about the drive there? What about the drive back? You dont get paid for the commute which effectively cuts the pay in half after expenses.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> About half the hours and half the money. Amazon pay is higher, but does not include trips to the warehouse. Thats where the hourly wage is skewed.
> 
> Uber might pay 10 an hour, but your always on the clock. At home watching tv or sitting on the toilet? On the clock. Shopping in a store? On the clock. Your app goes where you go.
> 
> Amazon pays 18-25, but what about the drive there? What about the drive back? You dont get paid for the commute which effectively cuts the pay in half after expenses.


the amazon warehouse is 45 minutes away from me. **** that shit


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

I would agree sometimes, but last night I picked up a 5-8 block for $72, took 20 minutes to get the warehouse and 40 minutes to get to the block area, which was back in my neighborhood. Due to the driving the block only had 24 drops. Was done right at 8:00 and Ubered for the next three hours. I view as how many dollars can I put in my pocket and I’m driving a Prius to boot.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Amazon pays 18-25, but what about the drive there? What about the drive back? You dont get paid for the commute which effectively cuts the pay in half after expenses.


If you had a job, does it pay you to drive to work or drive home? What jobs pays for commute? With Uber app on and online, it doesn't mean you're working. And you shouldn't be paid for it if you don't have a ping.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

@oicu812 Well said, life of a 1099 gig worker!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Depends how much you want to make. There's a limit per day you can make on Amazon but none on Uber/Lyft.


....and there's also a finite limit on mileage you can do with Amazon vs. the near infinite capacity with U/L (allowing for app legally induced breaks)


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> If you had a job, does it pay you to drive to work or drive home? What jobs pays for commute? With Uber app on and online, it doesn't mean you're working. And you shouldn't be paid for it if you don't have a ping.


I have 3 jobs. But they're not all 45 minutes away. And I wouldn't take a 9-5 job more than 15-20 minutes away for that reason.

Amazon you have to goto their warehouse, fight the traffic in, wait for your route, fight the traffic out, then drive to god knows where and drive back afterwards often unpaid from someplace you would never go otherwise. It can take 2 hours to get to your first delivery on a 3 hour route with an hour drive home. Tell me how that works..

It took me over 7 hours to do a 4 hour route yesterday. 2 hours to get to the first delivery, 3 hours of driving through deep mud on dirt roads in a rainstorm in an SUV (never would have made it in a car), 2 hours to drive back to the warehouse and return packages. Started at 1 and done around 9.

18-25 an hour turns into 5-10 an hour real fast.

Uber was better. You can pick and choose your pickups, without driving 20 minutes for the first ping that comes in. Time spent online unpaid is opportunity cost, weeding out crap calls to get closer or better calls. Don't get that on any other gig.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

If it weren't so hard to pick up blocks I would be on Flex a lot more. Im rarely able to pick up more than one block per day


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Brokenglass400 said:


> do you drive less with amazon flex than with uber or lyft?


12/27/2021

I began doing Amazon Flex Prime deliveries about 4 weeks ago. The pay is great when delivering, averaging $35 per hour, which includes tips.

But the time you spend going to the warehouse for pickup, waiting for your load to be ready, then sorting your packages by address, then driving to the route starting point, and driving home after the route, consumes about 2.5 hours, and is non-compensated. (I live in Arlington Heights and the warehouse is in Wooddale off of I-390)

Because it's cold and the days are short, I only do one delivery route per day and ensure that I'm done before dark. (Hard as hell to see addresses in the dark, in densely populated areas of Chicagoland) With Amazon Flex, you see windows of time where a route is available and choose one of the windows....usually a 2.5 hour window.

Sometimes I still drive LYFT before or after an Amazon route, if I feel like it.

I like Amazon better than Lyft due to the predictability and lack of interactions with people who seem to be increasingly "off" since the Covid Pandemic started. I only wish there was not so much non-compensable time involved with Amazon. (Truck drivers have a lot of that too, but they make 6-figure incomes these days. If I were younger....)

Am about to look into ROADIE delivery of "things" to individuals and businesses. It sounds interesting.

-Allen in Chicagoland


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> 12/27/2021
> 
> I began doing Amazon Flex Prime deliveries about 4 weeks ago. The pay is great when delivering, averaging $35 per hour, which includes tips.
> 
> ...


dude i stopped driving for that crap. too much driving. way less doing doordash orgrubhub. it's not worth the damage to your car or body imo.


----------



## cp6ин (Nov 29, 2014)

Brokenglass400 said:


> if you finish first block a few hours early. can you sign up for a second block that starts within that first block period?


*No*. And here I am talking about Prime/Whole Foods/Fresh (haven’t done packages). It keeps your block “live” until the end of the block. It also may ask you to go back to the station for more deliveries depending on how much time you have left in your block and how far you are from the station.


----------



## cp6ин (Nov 29, 2014)

Brokenglass400 said:


> do you drive less with amazon flex than with uber or lyft?


With Prime/Whole Foods/Fresh in Seattle, I do significantly less driving with Uber/Lyft. My typical 2-hr block hardly ever goes over 15 miles. With Uber, that was my first 30 minutes of driving. Can’t speak about packages since all parcel warehouses are at least 25 miles outside of town, which is why I don’t do them.


----------



## cp6ин (Nov 29, 2014)

oicu812 said:


> Depends how much you want to make. There's a limit per day you can make on Amazon but none on Uber/Lyft.


What is the limit? Time, distance, $ amount? If I could do four 2-hr blocks for Whole Foods or Prime a day, man that would be amazing!


----------

